# 1 br at Marriot Vail 3/7-14  $700



## RLG (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a one bedroom at Marriott Streamside (birch building) reserved for 3/7-14.  I'm not going to be able to go. 

$700 or best offer.


----------



## Haleakala (Feb 7, 2015)

*Please call me*

443..844..0419
Krystal


----------



## Linda K (Feb 21, 2015)

Is this still available?


----------



## RLG (Feb 22, 2015)

No longer available.


----------

